# Blanket Chest



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey guys.
First thing I've built this winter other than a few christmas presents and some kitchen cabinets. Its similar to a chest that was built on the New Yankee Workshop. I've posted other progects with the same finish, it seems 
very popular with the ladies. It wasn't a difficult build took about 4 days and about 5hrs to finish. I work pretty slow.
Thanks
Wayne


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

*more pics*

Sorry guys couldn't fit all the pics.
Here's the rest.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nicely done, Wayne.. I like your finishing the raised panels b4 glue-up!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I have that same blanket chest up aganst my wall next to me rght now. I also use the same idea to build the long island flower box. I made one for my next door neighbor and see turned it into a end table with a glass top. Great job you did.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very Nice Job Wayne I like it 

=========



waynoe said:


> Sorry guys couldn't fit all the pics.
> Here's the rest.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very well done, the finish looks to be first class. Had you considered going natural with the finish? I noticed you finished the panels prior to glue up, took the same approach to walnut entertainment center last December makes for a much better overall finish. Regarding the top had you considered cutting it along seams to reuse the material, and what did you do the second time to safe guard against the same problem? I really like your write up, job well done.
What photo program are you using to make notes on photo?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow Wayne that turned out beautiful! Well done!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Fine looking project Wayne. You did good.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

yep I agree great work..


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done. Pine should be reasonably light but still sturdy.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice, Wayne.

I do like the stain. What was it?

James


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Wayne..

dang nice work for 4 days and 5 hours!! Heck, I spend more time than that, just changing the plans as i go...

I've done a couple blanket chests, and your dead on about the ladies liking em!! Their version of a tool chest perhaps?.


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks for the comments.
Jerry I always stain panels before assembly because the wood will shrink and it doesn't look nice with a strip of unstained panel. If I had my way the finish would have been natural. The program I use is photo shop. As for the second top I used cauls which I neglected to use the first time and I used pipe clamps instead of the HF clamps which I would not recomend to anyone.
James the stain is called expresso I'm not sure of the manufaturer, I get it from a local supplier in an unlabled can. If I remeber I will find out next time I'm there. It is fairly difficult to work with though.
Wayne


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What a beautiful job Wayne, the finish is superb and the photo shoot is just what I've been promoting these last three years, hopefully it will rub off on to all members.
The only thing that I would have done differently are the corner joints, I would have used lock mitres, so much neater.


----------

